# Photobucket down??



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all

I've not been able to get in to photobucket yesterday or today, Anyone else having problems with the site??

Cheers, John


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Down for maintenance, as per the notifications saying it is down for maintenance.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

So I assume it's down then :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Does that mean it's up in Australia :O


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

It's been on and off all week.

Several times I've uploaded a few photo's only for them to fail. Start again - Fail again. I did that about half a dozen times the other day before I spotted that they had all worked and I had about six sets of snaps to delete! :biggrin: Yup, they have some issues.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes its been playing up for a good while but today it's dead


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

You can see my rant in the Free Talk section....and it's still down at gone midnight!!!! :taz:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks lads..

So it's...er... down then!! :sadwalk:

John 

Just tried it again and it's up and running!! :thumbsup:

John


----------

